# Welsh cross?



## momo3boys (Jul 7, 2010)

I don't know, but he sure has some muscles! Wow!


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

"Welsh cross" can just mean a cross between the different Welsh breeds. I think your guy does have something else in him tho, possibly Shetland.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

momo3boys said:


> I don't know, but he sure has some muscles! Wow!


And fat! 
I'm in love with horses with muscles not the little tiny ones that feel like there is nothing between your legs. I also love the fact if they are ponies with muscles, full grown adults can get on them and most of the time not look too big.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

ponyboy said:


> "Welsh cross" can just mean a cross between the different Welsh breeds. I think your guy does have something else in him tho, possibly Shetland.


Correct, it can mean that but the old owners meant it as in one parent was welsh and the other a different breed.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

Anyone else got an idea other than shetland? 

Photo from today:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I definitely see the welsh and I think he could well have Shetland in him, he just has something about him...

Welshies can be 15hh+ depending on which section they are! I know a gorgeous Welsh D that is at least 15hh. So it is possible he could be a bigger section Welsh crossed with a shetland.

To me he sounds like he is VERY welsh in personality. I love that cheeky streak.

I really like him, he is lovely. I love his shoulder!

...can I have him?? LOL (not really, I'm way too tall for a 12.3hh pony - not for "looking big" but for saddle size. I can't ride in anything smaller than 17 inch)


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> I definitely see the welsh and I think he could well have Shetland in him, he just has something about him...
> 
> Welshies can be 15hh+ depending on which section they are! I know a gorgeous Welsh D that is at least 15hh. So it is possible he could be a bigger section Welsh crossed with a shetland.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your opinion, he is VERY cheeky. 
Haha, when we got our old farrier out for the first time, they asked the same question. 
As for saddle size, I got a english saddle this year (I rode in a stock) and I tryed my Mum's saddle on him for a rough idea. I think it is 17 inch and too big for me, but I think it looks alright on him? 

Mum's Saddle:








Mine & Because Aussie's cute. xD:


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

Oh wow  looks like I would be able to ride a chunky 12.3hh pony, if your mum's saddle is 17 inch and fits him like that. That's actually quite a good fit for him so you're actually really unlikely to ever outgrow him, which is great 

That's why I sold my old pony... the biggest saddle I could put on him was a 16.5 inch and I can't ride as effectively in something so much too small (I ride in a 17.5 inch dressage saddle, and I'm stuck in a 16.5 inch allpurpose for the moment but I'm going to get a jumping saddle sometime within the next few months). He was only 12.1hh and pure Welsh with a really short back, though, so that makes things tricky.

Aussie is so cute


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

I asked Mum today, her saddle is 17 inch. 
There is nothing better than riding a little 12.3hh chunky pony. Makes bareback comfy.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

haha I had a 12.1hh chunky full Welsh so I totally know what you mean 

Maybe when my foal's started and going well I might get a ~13hh pony to train and sell... ponies are SO much fun!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> haha I had a 12.1hh chunky full Welsh so I totally know what you mean
> 
> Maybe when my foal's started and going well I might get a ~13hh pony to train and sell... ponies are SO much fun!


The smaller the better...








I'm only a tad too big right?
Just need to pull his legs about 1cm. xD


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

bwahahaha what a cutie! A flufflet if I ever saw one  

...how big is he?? LOL like 10hh or what?


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

10hh at the max? I'm 155cm.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

hahhah how cute. I want a little pony like him 

btw I'm 160cm  I just have ridiculously long legs lol so I can't ride well in a small saddle.


----------



## horseloverd2 (Jan 23, 2009)

His face screams Shetland to me. He is adorable, whatever he is. So chunky!


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> hahhah how cute. I want a little pony like him
> 
> btw I'm 160cm  I just have ridiculously long legs lol so I can't ride well in a small saddle.


I'm 5cm off! xD



horseloverd2 said:


> His face screams Shetland to me. He is adorable, whatever he is. So chunky!


Haha thanks for your opinion.


----------

